# Emptying my sacks at Christmas



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

I love Christmas- I can take 2 weeks off and spend some quality time emptying my sacks and making some good gold without the phone ringing!

Here's a couple of them ready to empty and get processed. The right hand one is 31Kg (68.31 pounds) of close cut fingers- mostly telecoms. The left is 27Kg (59.53 pounds) of ceramic processors mostly telecoms.

I usually post up some form of competition at Christmas time so not being one to break with tradition let's have another.

Just for giggles of course! How much gold do you think I'll get?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well as you all know, I don't refine, but I'm gonna guess 6.5 troy ounces on the fingers. Ceramics is a crap shoot.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

Cheers so that's 202.173 grammes on the fingers I am bid by the Silver gentleman!! - 

Who's next or is the game too rich for the rest of ya'll? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## chuckgambale (Dec 20, 2017)

Merry merry my good men. I'm going to say 155 grams on the fingers and 143 on the processors. I hope you get way more my friend.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

chuckgambale said:


> Merry merry my good men. I'm going to say 155 grams on the fingers and 143 on the processors. I hope you get way more my friend.



I like your thinking there Chuck!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 20, 2017)

I bid one dollar Bob!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 20, 2017)

Wait...do you guys even have the Price is Right in GB? All the prices would be USD. That would be so much harder.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 20, 2017)

My guess on the right hand finger bag is 129.79grams. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 21, 2017)

I just want to see more pretty bars! I guess while I'm here I will throw my hat in. (If I could actually find one large enough to fit my big ol head!)

118.18g on the fingers
186.74g on the procs
304.92g total

I hope you yield much more!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Ben 

Funnily enough I think the fingers are more of a crap shoot than the processors. It's easy to put them down as the standard 4.0g - 4.5g per Kg however I've seen results on these where some come out at 9g per Kg from Telecoms so that's the part I'll be really interested to see. I've got pretty good data now on these batches of procs in this "mix" from multiple batches with good sample sizes like this over the last few years, so I have a figure in mind straight away. 

Silversaddle took an enlightened punt on the fingers which put a smile on my face because I don't think he's a million miles away but we'll see :wink: I've been wrong before and of course I can and will be wrong again but that's the fun of this brainstorming. There are no losers when we have a giggle like this. 

I promise some bar pics mate. 

Jon


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 21, 2017)

I based my guess on the fingers by four things. 1. The weight. 2. The image showing how well cut the fingers are. 3. The fact that most are from telecom. 4. A average of what 1 pound of good fingers will consistently sell for on Ebay. We'll see. :G :G :G :G :G :G .5


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> I promise some bar pics mate.



Well I've only four days off for the holiday, but you can be sure I'll have some good pics from my local bar as well!

'Tis the season! :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 21, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > I promise some bar pics mate.
> ...



You show me bar pics with good background talent and I'll show you gold. :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



Haha! If I can talk the wifey into it, you're on!! :lol:


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 22, 2017)

I'll play! I take it the only prizes are fame and notoriety and the only entry costs are the risk of shame and disgrace.

171.0g on the fingers.
Not a clue on the processors. To throw in a number, make it the same as the fingers plus 10% GST = 188.1g.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Dec 22, 2017)

Fingers= 85.31grams(in the hopes that i'm wrong and you got cleaner cut fingers in the bottom of the bag)
CPU's=at least 200+grams(if you would dump them out so we can see what kind,it would be a little easier)
Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 23, 2017)

I hope those fingers yield more than 85 grams. Now I'm really wondering what the take will be. :G


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 23, 2017)

Right is 133g

Left is 151g

Why?

I dont know, I just like those numbers, nothin' educated about it!


----------



## crbaker41 (Dec 23, 2017)

fingers 205.58 processors 286.93


----------



## anachronism (Dec 24, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> Fingers= 85.31grams(in the hopes that i'm wrong and you got cleaner cut fingers in the bottom of the bag)
> CPU's=at least 200+grams(if you would dump them out so we can see what kind,it would be a little easier)
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> modtheworld44



If these finger come out at 2.752 grammes per Kg I'll pack up refining and knit gloves instead.


----------



## cosmetal (Dec 24, 2017)

Fingers:

<202.173 gms, but, >118.180 gms. So, 160.1765. 1/2 way between silversaddle and unclebenben. 

You may ask why?

Because silversaddle used observation and deduction based upon his experience  and unclebenben is going to be hanging around a Nashville bar for 4 days! :shock:

There's got to be middle ground somewhere. Plus anachronism will probably be draining his refrigerator during refining! :lol:

Procs:

0.00 gms

I haven't the foggiest idea and the refrigerator was emptied.  

James


----------



## anachronism (Dec 24, 2017)

cosmetal said:


> Procs:
> 
> 0.00 gms
> 
> I haven't the foggiest idea and the refrigerator was emptied.



Do you think that'll work with my client? :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Dec 24, 2017)

anachronism said:


> cosmetal said:
> 
> 
> > Procs:
> ...


 

At least you could report a 100% return


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey Jon! 

Im itching to see that shiny. You need me to swim across the pond and help out or what!?! :lol:


----------



## Shark (Jan 2, 2018)

UncleBenBen said:


> Hey Jon!
> 
> Im itching to see that shiny. You need me to swim across the pond and help out or what!?! :lol:



It is just to cold to swim that stretch, I have a decent kayak that hasn't been used in several years I could let you borrow. :lol:


----------



## cosmetal (Jan 2, 2018)

:shock: He drained his refrigerator! :shock:

James :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 2, 2018)

How long before we get some results? :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G :G


----------



## anachronism (Jan 3, 2018)

As soon as I can finish them mate.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well get with it buddy, we a await!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 3, 2018)

Shark said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jon!
> ...



If it gets much colder I could probably just walk across! :wink:


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 3, 2018)

250 grams total.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 7, 2018)

The finger gold is dropping as we speak guys.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 7, 2018)

OK the finger results are in. 

Jerry rightly pointed out that a lot of the fingers weren't close cut, however I knew that given there were the telecoms finger in there this would have a positive effect on the yields. The total came out at 127.1g which makes the yield/Kg 4.1g.

Not bad overall given the condition of the raw product. Now, who was closest?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I must admit, those numbers surprise me. With good fingers still selling on E-bay between 80-100 dollars a pound, maybe you should have just sold them over there.
:shock: :shock: :shock: 

I do understand wanting to do them yourself though. Surprising, but cool. Let's see the finished product!!!

:G :G :G :G


----------



## anachronism (Jan 7, 2018)

Well effectively the fingers are being sold at more than they are worth, and knowingly so. If you're comfortable with that, then fair enough but it's not my style. No offence meant at all I promise. 8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 8, 2018)

Your opinion is not wrong. But eBay is not just a village full of idiots. Some people just want to play and learn - hobbyists - as well as the genuinely greedy and the sucker. Also one man's trash is another man's treasure and an unmonopolised, supply/demand market will tend to regulate its own prices

I for one have bought a box of RAM with an expectation to recover gold to about 70% the value of its price. I just wanted to try it.
Sreetips often does this to produce his videos.


----------



## richard2013 (Jan 8, 2018)

151.9g fingers
178.71g - ceramics procs
:mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 8, 2018)

glorycloud said:


> My guess on the right hand finger bag is 129.79grams. 8)



That would be me on the closest guess. 8)


----------



## anachronism (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah you're making a habit of winning these. Well done 8)


----------

